
Ask HN: What are the most interesting roles for a non-technical person? - swimduck
If you were a non-technical person and worked in the tech world, what areas would you identify as the most interesting going forward?<p>Put differently, machine automation will soon replace much of the administrative and repetitive jobs done by humans. And as everyone cannot pursue a career as a programmer, what roles should they focus on?
======
sharemywin
I personally think 80%-90% "programming" will fall to computers way faster
that people think. look at zapier a lot of programming tasks can be automated
with that service. chatbots are starting to be come a lot more useful.

------
puppetmaster3
Everyone needs to know at least html 'programming'.

The only reason not to is if you are dumb and lazy. Just like you have to know
some math just to be able to pay. There are no non-technical roles that you
can get away with, it seems like you are looking for a role of getting a
paycheck w/o working.

